# KOTA KINABALU | LikasVue | 37 fl | U/C



## Aaron Ngu (Jul 2, 2020)

Standing 37-storey tall, LikasVue is one of the first residential building in Kota Kinabalu to comply with dual-key concept as well set to change the skyline of Kota Kinabalu once completed on 2026.

LikasVue:
• Retail units - Ground level to 1st level
• Car parks - 2nd level to 9th level
• Facilities - 10th level
• Service suites - 11th level to 35th level
• Skydeck/Skylouge/Skygarden - 36th level

Total: 37-storey including ground level


----------



## Aaron Ngu (Jul 2, 2020)

LikasVue progress as March 2022. 

Picture credit to the owner


----------



## PenangLion (Dec 12, 2017)

Glad to see Kota Kinabalu is getting a pretty respectable skyline!


----------

